# Visitor (Sponsored Family) (subclass 600) visa - Online application



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello,

I have just lodged online my brother and nephew's visa application. It is convenient but the scanner had to work hard for all the pdf copies to be uploaded. 

I have invited my mother, sisters and niece in the past (since 2010) but under the general tourist visa only. I believe that choosing a family sponsored visa would strengthen the application since my brother doesn't have a full-time job (nurse) since 2012. My nephew is a student (age 11).

I have stated in the invitation letter that their visit of <3 mos is a graduation gift for my nephew who is finishing Year 6 (class valedictorian).

Anyhow, my query is - does it really take 6 weeks for decision to be made? As said, just lodged today and because of a recent airfare sale, already bought tickets for them to leave the Philippines on 30 April. So understandably, a bit worried that the decision won't be out before such date although I've stated that in my letter to DIBP as well.

Appreciate your feedback please if you recently applied for this visa... so I can stay calm  

Thank you!


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

did u get an acknoledgement yet. how come did you apply online, itt would not letr me i had to apply for my parents visa , i did the paper based application (which is the only way possible if applying from aus onshore). did u apply online from aus.


----------



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Kunalbali,

When I applied on the day (25 Mar) I received an acknowledgement email/letter from DIBP. 

Yes, this was done online via immiaccount. 

You have to create an account to be able to submit an application and upload the documents required. 

And yes, I made the application from Australia but the sponsored visitors (brother and nephew) are overseas.

It took a little over a week to process and this was around Easter break. 

Lodged - 25 Mar 15
Case officer asked for copies of documents (proof of evidence as clarification) - 2 Apr 15
Visa granted - 7 Apr 15


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

CJ2807 said:


> Hi Kunalbali,
> 
> When I applied on the day (25 Mar) I received an acknowledgement email/letter from DIBP.
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for replying. congrats for the visa. yea I got the acknowledgement also but its showing in progress been over a week now. may be I guess there is a wait for the paper based application. they received my application on 25th and I already imported on immiaccount..


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

CJ2807 said:


> Hi Kunalbali,
> 
> When I applied on the day (25 Mar) I received an acknowledgement email/letter from DIBP.
> 
> ...


also were u asked for any bond


----------



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

No bond required from me 

Good luck!


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

kunalbali said:


> Hi Thanks for replying. congrats for the visa. yea I got the acknowledgement also but its showing in progress been over a week now. may be I guess there is a wait for the paper based application. they received my application on 25th and I already imported on immiaccount..


hi , i just checked and family sponsored visa subclass 600 can't be applied online from australia. wondering how were u able to apply online


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

kunalbali said:


> hi , i just checked and family sponsored visa subclass 600 can't be applied online from australia.
> 
> He just imported his paper application into immiaccount, havent applied online


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> kunalbali said:
> 
> 
> > hi , i just checked and family sponsored visa subclass 600 can't be applied online from australia.
> ...


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> kunalbali said:
> 
> 
> > hi , i just checked and family sponsored visa subclass 600 can't be applied online from australia.
> ...


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

kunalbali said:


> Tigerali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tiger Ali,
> ...


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

joy_ramal said:


> kunalbali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

joy_ramal said:


> kunalbali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> joy_ramal said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for that iam not mch aware of how paper imported application appear in immiacount as to whether it should show attach docs or not---Other seniors can anwer
> ...


----------



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

FYI... 

I think mine was processed quickly because it's < 3 months? How long is your intended stay?


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

CJ2807 said:


> FYI...
> 
> I think mine was processed quickly because it's < 3 months? How long is your intended stay?


i have also put in 3 months


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

kunalbali said:


> joy_ramal said:
> 
> 
> > hi joy_ramal,
> ...


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

joy_ramal said:


> kunalbali said:
> 
> 
> > yes. application was done thru online.. this is the 5th week and no news up to now..I applied for my husband from Philippines.
> ...


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

kunalbali said:


> joy_ramal said:
> 
> 
> > hmm..might need to wait another week then. is it showing "in progress" on immi account..which processing centre did u send the application to..could be lot of applications in the queue then..i am in the 4rth week now and waiting..have u tried calling them
> ...


----------

